# Attention wasatch west bear hunters



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

If anyone has a bear tag for WW: we followed a big bear up to 10,000 feet today. I won't tell you exactly where but the following video between seconds 28 to 32 I'm following right in his footsteps. He's headed west. I'm sure someone will recognize the terrain. I want a pic


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

awesome video.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

You're nuts.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Would be nice to be young and nimble again.Great video:V|:


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

Dunkem, it's not too late. Come with us.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Cool video.....and BTW.....that is some of my favorite Backcountry Skiing terrain in Utah. Lots of options up there....and not too many other skiers.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

mattinthewild said:


> Dunkem, it's not too late. Come with us.


You guys would have to carry my old bones back down :faint:


----------



## Lannolin (Jun 5, 2012)

So Matt, where is this bear you speak of? I'd love to go put a bullet in him this weekend!


----------

